# 05 Fuji team SL



## Steel_4_the_feel (Feb 3, 2005)

Right now I'm riding a older Carbon trek, however with the race season coming up Im looking towards a race only bike I found this at a good price 1095 and with 10 speed shimano ultegra and A.classic 350 it seems to be a good deal. I don't like the saddle the BB is no name and the fork is ulgy but its 15 pounds. any one ride/race this bike? P.S i can afford to wreck it.


----------



## fmw (Sep 28, 2005)

I had a 2004. Probably the same frame. I found it pretty harsh riding but, if you're going to race, that probably isn't a major consideration. The bottom bracket is fairly weak. I switched mine. It is an excellent value, I think. Not many 15 lb. bikes in that price range.


----------



## ravenmore (Aug 12, 2004)

Ditto to what FMW said. Bikesdirect was selling some Fuji Team SL's on ebay for that price not too long ago... Great bike for the price.


----------

